# How much weight can a horse/pony carry?



## quirky (13 August 2008)

Is there a rule of thumb that could help me decide how much weight a horse or pony could comfortably carry?
Looking to downsize but don't want to squish the poor thing.
I'm not going to tell you how much weigh (I'm not  _that_ heavy), in case you are swayed by it.

So, how much will this little mare carry?

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (13 August 2008)

I think 9/10 stone but maybe more.


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (13 August 2008)

can i ask how much you weigh now or would that be rude? PM me if you want more opinions before putting it on here.


----------



## LankyDoodle (13 August 2008)

Depends on bone.  Not just the amount of bone but also the density (quality of the bone).  It depends on the fitness and strength of the horse and it depends on the width of the loin.  It depends on your balance and how you ride as well, but that is not the full story.

It isn't necessarily about height.  I was at the equine fair about 5 years ago and they were showing Icelandic ponies and said that these little ponies can carry up to 20 stone because of their centre of gravity, strength and bone quality/density.  

That is only just a pony, but unless you are on the shorter side, because she doesn't look that wide you may look big on her.  Our mare was 14.3hh but because she was very wide, she took my 6ft husband's leg easily.  As a cob, she also took his 11 stone easily... and could have taken more (and did with me on her back!).  But that pony also looks quite fine to me, so I wouldn't put more than 9 stone on her back - that's my feeling anyway.


----------



## LankyDoodle (13 August 2008)

Great minds random rach....


----------



## Tiggy1 (13 August 2008)

My highland pony will happily carry approximately 14 stone.
She is 14hh


----------



## joey1999 (13 August 2008)

Well one of mine is a 14.1hh slim framed laddie (i.e. TB type legs and not chunky) who I bought as a five year old and when his vetting was done I asked my vet about this and he said 9 and a half to 10 stone. Don't forget it's got to carry the saddle aswell (and stirrup irons which all add to the weight)! I said I was pleased about that cuz it will be a good incentive to stop me getting middle-age spread when I get older!!!


----------



## Silverspring (13 August 2008)

You don't know the horse's breeding so you can't really tell what bone density to expect.  I would say she'd carry up to 11st if rider was balanced etc, if you knew she was Welshie cross I'd put that up to about 13st but the joy of unknown breeding is that you have to go see them and even then you never know quite what you're getting.

There are so many variable in weight that it's always hard to judge a 13.2hh Highland can carry a 16st stag off the hill and 16.2hh TB racing type can barely carry more than 10 stone.

Its all relative, if in doubt I'd go for something bigger.  If the mare turns out to have weak joints (always a risk with a newly backed horse, they have never worked hard and proven their soundness) then a little extra weight could tip the balance.


----------



## Lyndz (13 August 2008)

I'd go for 9 stone ish, would take more a bit later on, but as she's only just been broken, i'd take it easy on the weight side with her!  If you want to downsize but are worried about weight, go for something more cobby!


----------



## quirky (13 August 2008)

I do know that it is a Polish Pony and I have been told that they mature later than our natives (I ca,'t find any info to verify that though), also that she has a deep frame.
Does this make any difference?


----------



## horsegirl (13 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 16.2hh TB racing type can barely carry more than 10 stone.



[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry but what nonsense!  I have a 16.1 TB ex racer and I weigh considerably more than 10 stone (maybe 13?) and he carries me absolutely fine.

Here we are last year awful jumping position I know


----------



## Boxers (13 August 2008)

This question was asked a short while ago and one of the replies stated that 1hh = 1stone - so 13hh could carry 13stones etc.  Of course you would have to take into consideration the build of the pony too.  A fine TB type at 13hh could not carry as much as a 13hh cob.


----------



## tabithakat64 (13 August 2008)

So many people under estimate how much horses and ponies can carry! Of course this depends on a lot of things 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I would say eleven stone would be absolutely fine on that mare, but you would need to go and try her to be sure.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (13 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
This question was asked a short while ago and one of the replies stated that 1hh = 1stone - so 13hh could carry 13stones etc.  Of course you would have to take into consideration the build of the pony too.  A fine TB type at 13hh could not carry as much as a 13hh cob. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Sorry but I'm certain that that really isn't true. My mare is just 15hh and would crack in 2 if I put 15st on her, she can carry 10st according to my vet, I am about 9st or a bit under and she carries me fine, but I wouldn't want anyone much heavier on her for any length of time.

Just as I'm sure a 17.2hh tb type wouldn't be able to carry 17 and a half stone, doubt it very much!


----------



## ischa (13 August 2008)

why dont you ask either owner or vet these people would know more then any us but if i was at a guess i would say 9 1/2 to 10 stone maybe a bit more but as i say i would just the owner and see what she thinks


----------



## Silverspring (13 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I do know that it is a Polish Pony and I have been told that they mature later than our natives (I ca,'t find any info to verify that though), also that she has a deep frame.
Does this make any difference? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry I don't know much about Polish ponies, I would assume they are similar to our native ponies so would have quite high bone density and be able to carry a good weight.  When you try her you'll know yourself if you feel too big for her, give it a go and see what you think, ultimately you have to feel comfortable on her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 good luck!


----------



## Silverspring (13 August 2008)

horsegirl, I take back my comment, you look fine on your horse (though you don't look 13 stone in that piccie!) but to be fair if you took a flat racer straight off the track and plonked a 13 stone girl on it's back I think it would be a little shocked, I suppose it would carry the weight but a fair few flat racers just aren't designed to carry much more than a tiny man


----------



## hadfos (13 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
This question was asked a short while ago and one of the replies stated that 1hh = 1stone - so 13hh could carry 13stones etc.  Of course you would have to take into consideration the build of the pony too.  A fine TB type at 13hh could not carry as much as a 13hh cob. 

[/ QUOTE ]
crikey that is alot 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,if i put 17stone on my lad it would flatten him,lol...feel better about my weight now though


----------



## lovecharles (13 August 2008)

my 16.2hh IDxTB carries my 10 1/2st


----------



## Cuffey (13 August 2008)

My Connemara has slightly more bone and used to go XC pulling like a train with approx 12stone including saddle
I have read that a horse/pony should be OK carrying about 20% of its own weight
On weigh tape above pony is 430kg ie carry just over 80kg
This pony in advert is young, may not fully mature for another couple of years, fairly fine boned so think 10stone max including saddle


----------



## Kallibear (14 August 2008)

Easy and fairly accurate guestimate is 20% of their body weight, including tack. It goes down to 15% for a fat, unfit horse or a novice, unbalnanced rider, and up to 25% for a fit, well-schooled horse of excellent conformation with a fit, competant well-balanced rider. Poor confirmationg (ie long swayed back) does down a couple of %, as does an overly tall rider.

It's way more accurate than the 1h=1st 'rule' - a 16hh fine TB can't carry 16st easily!

And EASILY is the point. We chose to ride them so it's only fair we make sure we don't make their life too difficult. Sure, my 15.2hh MW cob can carry a 16st rider but she sure as hell dosn't fit it easy. 

Nor do I subscibe to the 'they'll tell you it the riders too heavy' school of thought. I know many many ponys (in fact, I'd say the larger majority 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) who solider on with a poorly fitted saddle and don't say a word. Why should an overly-heavy rider be any different?

And saddle fit and pressure is usually over looked. Even with a perfectly fitted saddle (with no pressure points), more than about 16st in a standard 17.5" saddle is too much - the pressure under the panel starts to cause muscle wastage. And imagine what 16st of rider in a badly fitted saddle (where 90% of the weight is going through an area the size of your hand) must feel like 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The same applies for small saddles. Whilst I could probably ride a welsh A (I weight 10st), I wouldn't be able to ride in a saddle cos 10st ina  15" saddle is too much. 

As for the pony in question here -  (from experience of ponies that size) I would be happy riding her, but only just. 20% rule works well too - I'd guess her at about 350kg, meaning she carrys about 70kg, in tack. Thats about 10st (me - 64kg) of rider.


----------

